# Farb kombi.



## Bunkerhund (16. Dezember 2008)

Moin Brauche von euch eine Farb Kombie An meinem bike will ich einiges neu kaufen:Vorderrad ,Vorbau,Lenker ,pedalen und kettenblatt was empfilt ihr Ich habe das hinterrad Khe die hure mir Chrom Felge, schwartze tretarme  und ein rahmen in der farbe http://s11.directupload.net/file/d/1645/hbnkntnn_jpg.htm


----------



## Stirni (16. Dezember 2008)

ist es dein rad oder unser ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunkerhund (16. Dezember 2008)

hätätätätätäää was bist den du für ein blöder shmok wen du nix gescheides zusache hast dan halt dein klappe, weil so was hass ich wie die pässt nur weil die langweilig ist


----------



## RISE (16. Dezember 2008)

Alles schwarz.

So ganz unrecht hat Stirni übrigens auch nicht. Wir können dir ja schlecht sagen, welche Farbe dir gefallen soll. Schwarz find ich insofern gut, als das alles dazu passt und es zeitlos ist. Manche sagen dazu auch langweilig, aber die haben keine Ahnung.


----------



## Joppes (16. Dezember 2008)

euer? ich seh da ein weißen balken


----------



## Stirni (16. Dezember 2008)

Bunkerhund schrieb:


> hätätätätätäää was bist den du für ein blöder shmok wen du nix gescheides zusache hast dan halt dein klappe, weil so was hass ich wie die pässt nur weil die langweilig ist


----------



## Caracal (16. Dezember 2008)

Bunkerhund schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> was empfilt ihr
> 
> [...]



Regelmäßig die Schule zu besuchen und dem Unterricht aufmerksam zu folgen. Irgendwann bleibt hoffentlich zumindest ein bisschen was hängen.

Zu den Farben: schwarze Teile, weiße Teile und wenige Akzente in deiner Lieblingsfarbe. Letztere aber im Zweifelsfalle nicht zu hell wählen.


----------



## Joppes (16. Dezember 2008)

Hey Bunkerhund, du scheint mir ein sehr helles und aufgeschlossenes Köpfchen zu sein. Mit der weißligen Rahmenfarbe hast du schon den perfekten Grundstein für ein tightes Radel gelegt. Mein Vorschlag für dich, kauf dir alle Sachen in pink. Pink ist unglaublich nice und wird bestimmt denem Körper gut schmeicheln, und die Rahmenfarbe passt aber nich dazu also noch ein Tipp. Lackier den Rahmen schwarz... und schmirgen den Rahmen dann mit Schleifpapier ab um RAW zu bekommen. Wenn du das machst bist du die coolste Sau auf Erden und du must dir nie Gedanken machen, dass jemand das selbe Rad wie du haben könnte.


----------



## lennarth (16. Dezember 2008)

hey bunkerhund,du bist anscheinend ein beschränkter spast.geh zu obi und such dir was aus,es ist jedem hier schei s s egal wie dein rad aussieht
(und wehe jetzt kommt einer an und meint es wär ihm nicht egal..dann bin ich am arsch und laber nur scheiß.)


----------



## Stirni (16. Dezember 2008)

oder du kaufst dir alles bunt und sprühst es dann schwarz


----------



## lennarth (16. Dezember 2008)

Heute, 21:38 			 			 		 		 			  			 			 		 	   	  			 				 				Bunkerhund 
  			Bunny hop    

  				Registriert seit: Oct 2008
Fotos 





 




*AW: was ?* 
 			 			 		  		 		ohoho das homosexuele kind vo jedes mal seinen schwulen vadder in den arsch f.i.c.k.t versucht ihr ein auf gangstääääär zum achen zu Spar die erst mal 15 euro zusamen und geh zum frisuer aber deine haar sind bestimmt so lang damit man dein häsliche gesicht nicht sieht. Ach und wenigstens benuztz meine mutter die normalen tampons ned so wie deine sie benutz Matrzen 
P.s. wen ich mein Reisverschlus auf mache hast du 2 Blaue augen



uiuiui,sollte ich weinen oder lachen?
ganz nebenbei,war heut beim friseur und es sieht miserabel aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joppes (16. Dezember 2008)

ich wird es in der Reihenfolge versuchen!


----------



## Stirni (16. Dezember 2008)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> Heute, 21:38 			 			 		 		 			  			 			 		 	   	  			 				 				Bunkerhund
> Bunny hop
> 
> Registriert seit: Oct 2008
> ...


----------



## lennarth (16. Dezember 2008)

naja um ehrlich zu sein ist das sein kleinstes problem,was die sprache angeht.soviele rechtschreibfehler hatte ich in den vergangenen vier jahren nirgends.


----------



## RISE (16. Dezember 2008)

Man kann es aber auch wirklich mal n Ticken freundlicher formulieren. Wir sind doch hier in nem Forum und nicht in der Bronx.., Mmmmkay?


----------



## Daniel_D (17. Dezember 2008)

Na ja, der Junge hat sich ja schon in diversen anderen Foren ausgelassen.

Es wäre wohl besser für die Community, wenn er keine Infos bekommt und aus Angst, er könne die falsche Farbe fahren, es ganz mit BMX sein lässt.

Es ärgert mich immer, wenn ganz kaputte Leute diesem Sport nachgehen. Können die nicht Fußball spielen? Oder auf der Straße Leute verprügeln? Muss es denn unbedingt BMX sein?


----------



## RISE (17. Dezember 2008)

Falls sich PMs mit solchem Inhalt häufen sollten, egal von wem, lasst es mich wissen. Da gibt es nämlich ein paar konstruktive Lösungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailst4R (17. Dezember 2008)

rise hat da connections im ghetto


----------



## RISE (17. Dezember 2008)

So siehts aus. Hast übrigens n enorm schickes Moped.


----------



## Trailst4R (17. Dezember 2008)

danke 

hab den rahmen im tausch gegen meinen eddie bekommen und bin ziemlcih zufrieden damit


----------

